# Cups vs Lpr

## laser_cg

¡Hola gente!

Recientemente he comprado una impresora multifunción brother y a la hora de instalar los drivers tengo que instalar unos que pone lpr y otros cups. ¿Sabéis cuál es la diferencia? Es decir, si para que funcione correctamente se tienen que instalar los 2 o sólo uno de ellos.

Por lo que tengo entendido cups sirve para tener conectadas impresoras en red y se puede configurar vía web, no sé si se puede hacer lo mismo con lpr...

Esta impresora la tengo conectada al router con un cable ethernet para poder imprimir desde varios host que funcionan con windows y linux. También está conectada a uno de los pcs por usb.

A ver si alguien me puediese aclarar la duda.

Un saludo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

pues que yo sepa, lpr es solo un "cliente de impresión" para agregar documentos a la cola de impresión, si funciona como servidor de impresión, alguien dígame, porque he vivido engañado.

Deberías configurar tu impresora en cups, la configuración de impresoras en red es fácil con la interface web de cups.

----------

## laser_cg

¡Hola!

O sea que por lo que entiendo de tu respuesta, con lpr se podrán enviar documentos para imprimir a esta impresora de forma local (conectada directamente al PC). Mientras que CUPS me permitirá conectarme en red con la impresora a través del router.

Si sólo me quisiera conectar vía usb con esta impresora tendría que instalar el cups también o solamente con el lpr ya bastaría.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Lo que hace CUPS es administrar tus impresoras, maneja las impresoras detectadas e instaladas, haciendo posible que imprimas con ellas. Ya sea localmente o en red CUPS te permite tener la impresora a tu disposición fácilmente. Si conectas por USB o por red tu impresora CUPS te ayudará a instalarla y configurarla.

LPR lo que hace es modificar la cola de impresión, mandar a imprimir un archivo, como cuando en OpenOffice tecleas CRTL+P y te sale un dialogo para imprimir donde escoges a que impresora, cuantas copias, etc. Ese cuadro de dialogo es el equivalente gráfico al comando LPR. Si quieres saber como usar el comando, puedes leer el manual, es muy sencillo de entender si tienes dudas, aquí estamos para contestarte.

----------

## pelelademadera

instala cups, y despues desde la interfaz web configuras la impresora. es mas que sencillo. tenes que estar en el grupo lpadmin para poder hacerlo

----------

## laser_cg

De acuerdo gente, gracias por contestar. Ahora me ha quedado más claro porque antes no tenía ni idea... y eso que había estado buscando con nuestro fiel amigo Google xD Por una parte tenemos el CUPS que sirve para administrar las impresoras (ya sea de forma local o remota) y el LPR que maneja las colas de impresión, mandar documentos a imprimir, etc. Es por eso que en las guías que había encontrado de cómo instalarla ponían los 2 drivers y no sabía si realmente eran necesarios los dos.

Me encuentro de vacaciones, por lo tanto ahora no podré instalar la impresora. Pero en cuanto lo haya hecho comentaré aquí en el foro qué tal ha ido.

Un saludo.

----------

